# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Pyetje per besimtaret e krishtere: Ortodokse, katolik, protestant

## albani1

Secili te jape mendimin e tij te ilustruar me vargje biblike dhe mund te sillni edhe ndonje koment .
kjo pyetje nuk eshte per te bere debat por te sjelle ndertim per njeri tjetrin
Atehere pyetja eshte kjo:

SIPAS MENDIMIT TEND      

KUSH E VRAU JEZUSIN?

lutem personat qe nuk jane te krishtere  te mos komentojne ne kete pyetje vetem te lexojne .

----------


## albani1

Ata persone qe nuk i perkasin besimit te krishtere te mos komentojne ne kete teme vetem te lexojne

----------


## albani1

Po nuk eshte edhe aq pyetje e veshtire bre , pse keshtu?

Mire mqns nuk eshte pergjigjur asnjeri atehre po u jap disa opsione dhe ju mund te sillni mendimin tuaj me argumenta.

do te bej edhe nje sondazh ose votim .

----------


## bindi

Ne kuptimin fetar ishte satani vrasesi i jezusit,ndersa ne kuptimin psiko-analitik, bashkautor te ksaj vrasje dalin qe te gjithe ato qe ti ke permendur me larte!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

jezusin e vrane _hebrejt_ edhe pse sado u perpoq qe ti ndihmonte njerezve!

kjo deshmohet edhe nga filmi qe e kam pare (pasinoi i krishtit) ,ku hebrejt vendosnin per fatin e jezusit dhe jo romaket pastaj ne bibel ke disa citate ku ne fund te botes do gjykohet fisi i izraelit
apo edhe vet izraelitet te cilet hidhnin mallkim mbi cdo profeci!





> Po nuk eshte edhe aq pyetje e veshtire bre , pse keshtu?


problemi nuk eshte aty por ka rene interesimi!

----------


## EuroStar1

> Po nuk eshte edhe aq pyetje e veshtire bre , pse keshtu?


Me mire e dime ne se sa ju qe jeni besimtare, por meqe nuk kishe deshire te degjoje mendimin tone, une nuk po shkruaj asgje rreth kesaj deri sa ju te na lejoni.

----------


## MafiaWarz

Po le te pergjigjet kush deshiron pse kufizon temen?

Sipas meje dhe historis biblike e vrau populli hebrej pra njerzit, por tash ju mund ta themeloni qe ne hebrejte ata pra qe vran jezusin ka vepruar fryma satanike e keshtut....


Na sill edhe nje pergjigje tende, ta lexoim pak mendimin tend, edhe pse pergjigje te ngjashme  pres edhe prej teje?

----------


## Helikranon

E vrau TRADHETIA.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> E vrau TRADHETIA.


ai tradhtar ishte hebre (juda)

----------


## albani1

Mund T Japi Mendimin E Tij Kushdo Por Vetem Te Mos Kthehet Ne Debat Por Vetem Secili Te Jape Mendimin E Tij Se Pastaj Behet Tema Lemsh Dhe Nuk Merret Vesh Asgje

Pra Le Te Japin Mendimin E Tyre Te Gjithe Anetaret E Forumit Pavaresisht Besimit 

Por Nqs Do Te Kete Debate Destruktive Atehere Do Te Kekroja Nga Moderatoret Qe Te Fshihen Postimet Destruktive Dhe Me Ofendime.

Kalofshi Mire Duke Diskutuar Ne Menyre *konstruktive*.

----------


## Gregu

Kur e pyeten Mel Gibson-in se kush e vrau Jezusin (tek filmi Pasioni i Krishtit), ai u pergjigj: Une!

Per boten laike Jezusi u vra nga Hebrenjte.
Por ky eshte nje perfundim i gabuar nese e shohim ne kendin biblik.

Tek Zanafilla 3 kemi profecine e pare mbi vdekjen e Jezusit.

Zanafilla 3:14-15
14 Atëherë Zoti Perëndi i tha gjarprit: "Me qenë se bëre këtë gjë, qofsh i mallkuar ndër gjithë kafshët dhe tërë bishat e fushave! Ti do të ecësh mbi barkun tënd dhe do të hash pluhur gjithë ditët e jetës sate.
15 Dhe unë do të shtie armiqësi midis teje dhe gruas, midis farës sate dhe farës së saj; fara e saj do të shtypë kokën tënde, dhe ti do të plagosësh thembrën e farës së saj".

Djalli beri qe njeriu bije ne mekat dhe te largohej nga prania e Perendise.
Jezusi do te vdiste per t'i dhen mundesi cdo personi per ta pajtuar njeriun me Perendine dhe per te pasur mundesi qe te rikthehet marredhenja dhe miqesia e humbur ne kopshtin e Edenit.

Por ne anen tjeter ishte njeriu qe nuk iu bin Perendise qe ne kopshin Eden. Perendia i tha njeriut te mos hante nga fruti i ndaluar, por ky i fundit nuk iu bind Perendise.
Si konkluzion, njeriu u be arsyeja e vdekjes se Jezusit. Mekati-mosbindja, ime dhe e jotja e ben qe Ai te vdiste.

Tek Zbulesa 1:7 thuhet: Ja, ai _(Jezusi)_ vjen me retë dhe çdo sy do ta shohë, edhe *ata që e tejshpuan*; dhe të gjitha fiset e dheut do të vajtojnë për të. Po, amen.

Bibla eshte e mbushur me vargje mbi kryqezimin, por mendoj se shkurtimisht e moret pergjigjen.

----------


## albani1

Ata qe nuk besojne ne egzistencen e Jezusit ju lutem te mos postoni por vetem te lexoni 

Nese doni te postoni atehere postoni vetem ne lidhje me pyetjen me asgje tjeter

cdo gje tjeter eshte teme me vehte nuk ka lidhje me temen ne fjale dhe as me pyetjen
Ju lutem mos iu largoni temes.

Kjo ishte aresyeja pse nuk doja qe jo- kristianet te mos merrnin pjese sepse ata qe jane ateiste nuk besojne ne egzistncen e Jezusit dhe do te conin temen ne nje drejtim tjeter gje qe eshte e ndaluar te pakten per kete teme

----------


## EuroStar1

EuroStar1..


Nëse nuk e ke kuptuar qëllimin e temës, bën mirë ta rilexosh dhe të respektosh hapësin e saj. Nuk nevojitet ''zgjuarsia'' e ateistëve në këtë temë. Kjo vlen për të gjithë shokët e tu që përpiqen të na "ndriçojnë" me "faktet shkencore dhe historike" në lidhje me figurat fetare. 

Propagandën bëje në komunitetin tënd dhe jo këtu. Nuk jemi në Apes Planet por në Earth Planet.

Fund.

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Mund T Japi Mendimin E Tij Kushdo Por Vetem Te Mos Kthehet Ne Debat Por Vetem Secili Te Jape Mendimin E Tij Se Pastaj Behet Tema Lemsh Dhe Nuk Merret Vesh Asgje
> 
> Pra Le Te Japin Mendimin E Tyre Te Gjithe Anetaret E Forumit Pavaresisht Besimit 
> 
> Por Nqs Do Te Kete Debate Destruktive Atehere Do Te Kekroja Nga Moderatoret Qe Te Fshihen Postimet Destruktive Dhe Me Ofendime.
> 
> Kalofshi Mire Duke Diskutuar Ne Menyre *konstruktive*.



Ti kerkon pergjigje  e nuk jep vet?

Na jep nje pergjigje ti?

----------


## toni77_toni

> Secili te jape mendimin e tij te ilustruar me vargje biblike dhe mund te sillni edhe ndonje koment .
> kjo pyetje nuk eshte per te bere debat por te sjelle ndertim per njeri tjetrin
> Atehere pyetja eshte kjo:
> 
> SIPAS MENDIMIT TEND      
> 
> KUSH E VRAU JEZUSIN?
> 
> .


*"Ati Im, po te duash largoje kete kupe prej Meje, por jo si dua Une, por si do Ti"!* 

Lidhur me kete pytje se kush e vrau Jezusin, unë jam ne përfundim e siper te një libri ku edhe kjo përgjigje gjindet ne at punim.
Është një pytje se shumher ja kam bërë vetit, por si përfundim, duke lexuar Biblen dhe shkrime të tjera, si dhe duke medituar, jam i bindur se Vetem Ai qe u kryqezua duhet ti besojmë dhe vetem Jezusi mund të na thotë se Kush ëshë Ai që e kryqëzoj Krishtin!

Me qellim per të sqaruar edhe ma mirë, unë dua të citoj nga ky rresht qe tua kujtoj Jezusin duke folur me Atë që kishte në dorë të kryqezonte ose të mos e kryqëzonte; 

Krishti tha: 
*"Ati Im, po te duash largoje kete kupe prej Meje, por jo si dua Une, por si do Ti"!* 

Kjo thirrje e Krishtit tregon-deshmon se kushe është Kryqëzuesi i Tij! Në vijim lexojmë kur prap Jezusi ju drejtua Atit duke i thënë: 
*"O At, ne duart e Tua, po e dorëzoj Shpirtin Tim"!* Pra gjithçka nga Ati, neper Atin dhe në Atin! Asgjë jasht Atit dhe vullnetit të Tij nuk ka ndodhur me rastin e Kryqezimit të Jezusit. Por kjo ka ndodhur per arsye te njeriut - per ta shpetuar boten.

Kryqezuesi është Ati, ndersa shkaku - arsyeja është njeriu, respketivisht mëkati në njeri, per ta liruar njeriun nga mëkati.

Ndodhë dhe njerëzit mendojnë se Kryqezuesi i Jezusit janë njerëzit, duhet gjjithmonë të dimë se Kryqezuesi i Jezusit nuk jane njerezit por Ati qielloor, Shkrimi thotë se Vdekja e Krishtit në Kryq është fli pajtimi dhe kjo ka ndodhur nga dashuria e Perendisë ndaj nesh, Krishti per ata edhe erdhi. Kjo citohet-shpjegohet disaher, besoj se secili i krishter e din këtë gjë. Mirpor; gjithsesi duhet të kujtojmë se Jezusi u tha kundershtarëve të vet: 
*
"Erdhët, si të isha unë cub, me shpata e shkopinj! Përditë isha në Tempull me ju e nuk çuat dorë mbi mua. Porse kjo është ora juaj dhe pushteti i territ”!* 

Apo tjetra, Jezusi në Kryq tha: 
*"Ati i Im, perse me braktise"!* Mund të them se kjo është shumë shqetesuese dhe  tronditese, por edhe më shumë madheshtore dhe e vetmja mënyrë dhe vendim i Atit!

Asnjëher nuk mendoj se duhet të largohet nga mendja se Kryqezimi; edhe pse u perdor nga Ati qiellorë per Lavdi te Tij dhe shpetimin e njerzimit, nuk do te thotë se ne ate akt nuk u perfshi, nepërmjet njerëzve edhe djalli dhe veprimi i tij, fryma e djallit që është burim i urrejtjes, shpifjes, gënjeshtres,  arrogances, xhelozisë, dhe kryesorja dhe qellimi i tij eshte qe ta largoj njeriun nga fjala e Perendisë dhe besim ne të Verteteni, kjo edhe ndodhi  ne disa njerez. Por gjithsesi,  kjo mund të thuhet kështu pasi të kuptojmë thënjet e Jezusit të mësipërme ku citohet.: *"..por jo si dua Une, por si do Ti"!* dhe 
*“Përditë isha në Tempull me ju e nuk çuat dorë mbi mua. Porse kjo është ora juaj dhe pushteti i territ.”*

----------


## albani1

> *"Ati Im, po te duash largoje kete kupe prej Meje, por jo si dua Une, por si do Ti"!* 
> 
> Lidhur me kete pytje se kush e vrau Jezusin, unë jam ne përfundim e siper te një libri ku edhe kjo përgjigje gjindet ne at punim.
> Është një pytje se shumher ja kam bërë vetit, por si përfundim, duke lexuar Biblen dhe shkrime të tjera, si dhe duke medituar, jam i bindur se Vetem Ai qe u kryqezua duhet ti besojmë dhe vetem Jezusi mund të na thotë se Kush ëshë Ai që e kryqëzoj Krishtin!
> 
> Me qellim per të sqaruar edhe ma mirë, unë dua të citoj nga ky rresht qe tua kujtoj Jezusin duke folur me Atë që kishte në dorë të kryqezonte ose të mos e kryqëzonte; 
> 
> Krishti tha: 
> *"Ati Im, po te duash largoje kete kupe prej Meje, por jo si dua Une, por si do Ti"!* 
> ...




Me pelqen fakti qe je ne teme.

Ne fakt edhe une kete mendoj .
Por nuk dua te jap pergjigjen time tani por jemi ne nje mendje

Pershendetje

----------


## albani1

Kjo eshte edhe pergjigja reale ose me e mire sepse permban vertetsine e kesaj pyetje.

Sigurisht qe ka pasur doren e tij njeriu, satani, hebrenjte, romaket, por Perendia ka qene eshte dhe do te jete gjithmone ne kontroll te cdo situate.

as njeriu , as satani, as hebrenjte, as romaket nuk do te mund te benin asgje ndaj Jezusit nese Perendia nuk do ta kishte lejuar.

le te shikojme disa vargje ku duket plotfuqishmeria, gjithedija dhe kudondodhja e Perendise ne lidhje me kete teme dhe ne lidhje me vete Perendine .

njeriu---ai mekatoi dhe Perendia e deshi por duhet te denonte mekatin , sigurisht qe aresyeja pse Perendia e vrau jezusin eshte sepse Ai aq shume e deshi boten ( gjoni 3:16) por perseri cdo gje varej prej Tij. Perendia eshte ne kontroll te plote .
Por Perendia nuk e vrau Jezusin vetem per njeriun por edhe per veten , Sepse* Ai* aq shume e deshi boten......, ishte Ai qe e deshi boten dhe ishte Ai qe e dha Birin e Tij jo njerezit dhe Perendia e denoi mekatin ne mish pra ne Jezusin duke e denuar Jezusin qe nuk e meritonte ne vendin tone.

satani -- sigurisht qe Perendia kishte thene se fara e gjerperit (satanit) do te plagoste thembren e fares se gruas (Mesia) , por kjo ishte sipas vullnetit te Perendise ashtu sic Toni pak me larte shprehu citimet e bibles ne lidhje me lutjen e Jezusit ne kopeshtin e gjetemaninse ku Jezusi tha :- *vullneti yt u befte o At*. satani ishte vetem si nje kukull ne duart e Perendise per te realizuar qellimet e Tij . Shpesh ne bibel shohim se Perendia ka perdorur edhe satanin per te realizuar qellimet e Tij. KJO NUK eshte bashkpunim por eshte perdorje pa deshiren e satanit. Dmth qe satani ka dashur te beje keq por Perendia e ka kthyer ate te keqe per realizimin e planeve te Tij , kjo dmth se Ai eshte kaq i urte , saqe edhe armikun e Tij mund ta kontrolloje jo vetem me ane te urtesise por edhe me ane te fuqise. Sepse Perendia i di te gjithe planet e te ligut por i ligu nuk i di planet e Perendise.
Perendia eshte gjithmone fitimtari.

hebrenjte-- Permendet shpesh qe hebrenjte jane vrasesit e Jezusit ne fakt ne bibel na tregohet se kjane disa cifut qe e mohuan dhe qe vendosen se nuk e donin , por lind pyetja . A ishte kjo jashte planit te Perendise?
A e dinte Perendia qe hebrenjte do ta mohonin?
le te shikojme kete pasazh: Mateu 26:31 <<Ateher Jezusi tha:- Kete nate te gjithe ju do te skandalizoheni per shkakun tim , sepse eshte shkruar ''do te *godas bariun* dhe delet e kopese do te shperndahen''>>

Mateu 16:21,23   << Qe nga ai moment jezusi nisi te sqaroi dishepujt e vet se i duhej te shkonte ne jeruzalem , te vuante shume per shkak te pleqve, krereve te prifterinjve dhe te skribeve se do te vritej dhe do te ringjallej te treten dite.>>
Duket sikur pergjegjesia bie mbi skribet dhe pleqte por ne vargun 23 Jezusi sqaron pasi Pjetri e kishte kundershtuar se kjo nuk ishte vullneti i njeriut as i satanit por i Perendise..... le te shikojme vargun qe te kuptojme kete.....
 vargu 23 << Por Ai u kthye dhe i tha Pjetrit :- shporru prej meje o *satan* ! ti je nje skandal per mua sepse ti nuk ke ndermend *punet e Perendise* por punet e njerezve>>

Pra vdekja e Jezusi nuk ishte vullnet njerezor as satanik por vullnet i Perendise

Madje veme re ketu se as pleqte e Izraelit nuk kishin ne dore kete gje. Ata vetem po vepronin te shtyre nga ora e erresires sigurisht por kjo ishte plani i Zotit per shpetimin e botes.

Ka disa raste ku Perendia ben realizimin e planeve te tij duke lejuar satanin te sjelle erresire tek dis njeez.

Por ne fakt c'fare thote kryeprifti i atij viti ? Ai tha :- << JU nuk e kuptoni , eshte me mire qe te vdese nje njeri i vetem ne menyre qe te shpetoje gjithe populli >> Ai e tha kete per Jezusin dhe bibla e citon kete si fjale profetike mqns ishte kryeprift. Pra ishte nje profeci nuk ishte nje vendim prej tyre por nje vendim prej Perendise.

romaket-- Ponc Pilati ishte aty me Jezusin dhe duke qene se nuk gjeti asnje faj dhe nuk mund ta denonte ai i tha Jezusit se kihte fuqi dhe autoritet ta lironte nga denimi prandaj i kerkoi qe jezusi te thoshte dicka per te mbrojtur veten.
Por si ju perggjig Jezusi? -- << ti nuk ke asnje pushtet pervec atij qe e eshte dhene prej se larti>> Perendia pra ishte ne kontroll te cdo gjej . jezusi nuk kishte frike nga vdekja sepse e dinte edhe vete qe do te vdist per mekatet e botes ne fakt per kete Ai erdhi.

Atehere ngelet opsioni Perendia.
Le te shikojme perse Perendia ?

VAZHDON.................

----------


## Gregu

albani1,

Mendoj se duhet ta sqarosh mire pyetjen se kush e vrau Jezusin.

Jam dakort me kendveshtrimin tend, por ajo qe nuk jam dakort eshte se kush eshte rrenja e arsyes se vrasjes se Jezusit.
Ti thua: as njeriu , as satani, as hebrenjte, as romaket nuk do te mund te benin asgje ndaj Jezusit nese Perendia nuk do ta kishte lejuar.
Jam dakort por kjo nuk i pergjigjet pyetjes.

*E vrau* dhe* lejoj te vritet* jane dy gjera te ndryshme. 
Ti ben pyetjen se *kush* e vrau, dhe komenton mbi *lejimin* e vrasjes.

A mos valle Perendia nga deshira e tij apo nga gabimi i tij beri qe Jezusi te vritej?!

Profecia:
Isaia 53:3 I përçmuar dhe i hedhur poshtë nga njerëzit, njeri i dhembjeve, njohës i vuajtjes, i ngjashëm me dikë para të cilit fshihet faqja, ishte përçmuar, dhe ne nuk e çmuam aspak.
Isaia 53:5 Por ai u tejshpua për shkak të shkeljeve tona, u shtyp për paudhësitë tona; ndëshkimi për të cilin kemi paqen është mbi të, dhe për shkak të vurratave të tij ne jemi shëruar.
Permbushja:
Luka 23:33 Dhe kur arritën në vendin që quhet ``Kafka``, aty e kryqëzuan atë dhe keqbërësit, njërin në të djathtë dhe tjetri në të majtë.

Bekime,
Gregu

----------


## albani1

Jezusin e vrau Perendia , sa here qe mendojme per vdekjen e Jezusit dhe rrahjet e Jezusit duhet te mendojme qe Perendia e vrau dhe Perendia e rrahu Jezusin.

Perendia e rrahu Jezusin ne vendin tone , ishim ne ata qe duhej te rriheshim per mekatt tona dhe te denoheshim por jo Perendia na deshi kaq shume saqe ne vendin tone rrahu Jezusin.

Paga e mekatit eshte vdekja, dhe njeriu i cili mekatoi duhej te paguante kete me vdekjen etij. Perendia duhet te denonte njeriun sepse eshte i drejte , Perendia duhet te vriste njeriun per mekatet e tij , njeriu duhej te paguante me vdekjen e tij per mekatet e veta. Por jo Perendia vendosi qe ne vendin tone te vrase Jezusin , ne fakt vete Jezusi e la veten per kee qe te vdiste per njeriun .

Qe te mos mekatoje me njeriu duhet te vdese , sepse ai qe vdes nuk mekaton me . Por nqs do te vdiste njeriu nuk mund te ronyte me dhe keshtu i bie qe nuk do te kishte me race njerezore. Prandaj Peendia aq shume i deshi njerezit sa ne vend te tyre Ai denoi Birin e Tij te dashur ne menyre qe kushdo qe beson tek AI te mos humbase por te kete jete te perjeteshme.

Sa here qe mendojme per thirrjet e judenjve:- te kryqezohet , te kryqezohet , duhet te kuptojme se ishte Perendia qe po therriste ne menyre qe te mos vuante njeriu. Madje Jezusi po denohej edhe ne vend te hebrenjve sepse edhe ata ishin mekatar
Perendia po theriste per Birin e Tij :- te kryqezohet, te kryqezohet

Sa here qe mendojme per kamxhiket romak duhet te kuptojme se ishte Perendia Ai qe po e rrihte Jezusin me kamxhik ne vendin tone. Ne meritonim qe te pesonim ato kamxhik por Perendia ne vendin tone rrahu Jezusin. Jezusi nuk e meritonte por e beri kete per ne sepse na deshi dhe mori denimin ne vendin tone.

Sa here qe mendojme per kamxhket neper gjithe trupin e Jezusit , ne kembe, ne kurriz, ne koke, ne bark , duhet te mendojme qe ishte Perendia qe po e godiste jezusin me kamxhike ne ato pjese te trupit ne vendin tone.

Sa here qe mendojme per gozhdet ne kryq duhet te kuptojme se ishte Peendia dhe jo romaket qe e bene , dhe Perendia e beri kete edhe per romaket qe edhe ata te shpetohehsin.

U ngul nje gozhde ne doren e majte te Jezusit , ishte Peendia qe po e ngulte ate gozhde duke denuar mekatin tone tek jezusi.

U ngul nje gozhde ne dorene  djathte te jezusit , ishte Perendia qe e nguli ate gozhdo  duke denuar mekatin tone tek jezusi.

U ngul nje gozhde ne kembet e Jezusit , ishte Peendia qe e nguli ate gozhde duke denuar mekatin tone tek Jezusi.

Ishte nje heshte qe e tejshpoi brinjen e Jezusit , ishte Peendia qe e tejshpoi Jezusin me ate heshte duke denuar mekatin tone tek Jezusi.

Perendia u zemerua per mekatin e nejriut por gjithe zemerimin e Tij Ai e derdhi mbi Jezusin dhe jo mbi njeruin.
njeriu duhej te denohej per mekatet e veta por ishte jezusi qe e mori denimin.
Kjo eshte drejtesia e Perendise , Ai e denoi mekatin tek Jezusi ne mish duke shpetuar keshtu njeriun nga ky denim. Perendia e shpetoi njeriun nga denimi i mekatit duke e denuar Jezusin. Ketu duket edhe drejtesia e Perendise edhe hiri, meshira, dashuria e Perendise. Sepse Perendia kaq shume e deshi boten sa qe dha Birin e Tij te vetemlindurin ne menyre qe askushte mos humbase por kush beson ne Te te kete jete te perjeteshme.

Perendia ia fali mekatin njeriut duke edenuar Jezusin , por nqs nuk beson tek jezusi nuk je duke e marre kete dhurate prej Tij madje je duke emohuar ofertene  Tij prandaj zemerimi i Perendise qendron mbi bijte e mosbindjes. Bijte e mosbiundjes jane ata qe nuk binden ndaj Perendise per kete dhurate qe Ai beri

Njeriu nuk kishte pse te paguante me per mekatet e tij sepse vete Perendia Jezus ka paguar per te.KJo eshte dhurate .

Nuk ka me nevoje qe njeriu te beje vete gjera per tu shpetuar ai duhet vetem te besoje ne kete veper dhe te pranoje kete dhurate.

Perendia kishte te drejte te zemerohej per rebelimin e njeriut ndaj Tij , por Ai e zbrazi zemerimin e Tij mbi Jezusin.

Te gjitha denimet, te gjitha, fyerjet, te gjithe, sharjet, te gjitha rrahjet i mori Jezusi nuk ka asnje fyerje ose rrahje ose vdekje qe njeriu duhet te pesoje per tu shpetuar sepse te gjitha i mori jezusi.

Njeriu nuk ka pse te beje fe ose te shkoje ne ndonje fe e vetmja gje qe duhet te beje eshte te vije tek jezusi.

Mos u perpiq te arrish dicka vete qe nuke di as vete se cfare eshte dhe eshte perpjekkje per te arritur eren ,por prano kete ftese te Jezusit:- Ejani tek une o ju te verber te lodhur , te munduar , sepse une do tju shplodh do tu heq barrene  rende te mekatit dhe do te largoje zemerimin e Perendise prej jush., Sepse Une do tu jap shplodhje.

Jezus , vetem nje emer ,ne asnje emer tjeter nuk mund te gjejme shpetim.
Jezusi tha:- *UNE JAM*  rruga , e verteta dhe jeta.

Askush nuk mund te shkoje tek Ati vetem permes Jezusit.

Kush mund te japi denimin per mekatet ? Perendia
Kush e zgjedh menyrene denimit? Perendia
Kush e paguan denimin mekatin ? Jezusi (Perendia)

Le te shikojme kete varg per te kuptuar me thelle kete qe po ju them.
Ç'fare thote ky varg per Jezusin?
Isaia 53:10  
a. Por i pelqeu Perendise ta rrahe dhe ta beje te vuaje.......
b......... Duke flijuar jeten e Tij si flijim per mekatin......
c. .......ai do te shikoje pasardhes......
d. ....... do te zgjase ditet e tij.....
e. ....... dhe VULLNETI I ZOTIT  do te kete mbaresi ne DUART E TIJ.

PRA ISHTE VULLNETI I [PERENDISE VDEKJA E JEZUSIT DHE ISHTE VETE PERENDIA QE PO E BENTE ATE TE VUANTE , SEPSE KJO DO TE ISHTE FLIJIM PER MEKATET E NJEREZIMIT DHE KESHTU ZEMERIMI I PERENDISE DO TE DERDHEJ MBI JEZUSIN QE BOTA TE SHPETOHET PERMES DUARVE OSE VEPRES SE JEZUSIT NE KRYQ , KJO DO TE KETE MBARESI , DUKE BERE QE TE KET NJEREZ TE SHPETUAR QE JANE TRASHEGIMTARE DHE PASARDHES TE JEZUSIT DHE bij  TE PERENDISE.

VULLNETI I ZOTIT ISHTE SHPETIMI I NJERIUT ME ANE TE SAKRIFICES SE JEZUSIT NE KRYQ

GJONI 19:30 JEZUSI THA DICKA  << U KRYE>> qe tregon se plani i Zotit u realizua ne kryq , vdekja e Jezusit per shpetimin e njerezimit.

Njeriu nuk pse te perpiqet te impresionoje  Perendine por vetem te pranoje dhuraten e pamerituar te Jezusit ne kryq, kjo quhet hir ose favor i pamerituar.

efe2:8-10 << Por ne jemi te shpetuar me ane te hirit permes besimit , jo nga veprat qe askush te mos mburret .......>>

Feja nuk shpeton njeriun por besimi. Ka nje moskuptim te fjales fe. Fe ka dy kuptime  : fe dhe rregulla, ligje dhe vepra, dhe kuptimi tjeter eshte besim , ose bese. 

Feja e vertete eshte kjo , te besosh tek vepra e Jezus Krishtit ne kryq se[pse vetem permes kesaj vepre dhe besimit mund te shpetohehs ne asnje menyre tjeter.

mund te besh shume gjera: te marresh darken e Zotit, te pagezohesh , te lutesh, te agjerosh, te jesh bujar ,te respektosh ligjin,  por asnje nga keto gjera nuk do te t shpetoje, vetem vdekja e Jezusit dhe besimi ne te do te shpetoje.

Pali thote se ai nuk ka marre asnje thirrje nga Perendia per te pagezuar me uje por vetem te predikoje marrezine epredikimit. Marrezija e predikimit eshte KRISHTI I KTRYQEZUAR. Sepse eshte marrezi per boten por eshte fuqia e Perendise per shpetimin e atyre qe besojne tek Jezusi.

Sepse shpetimi varet pikerisht nga kjo qe Perendia e dergoi Birin e Vet ne shembelim mishi mekatar qe bota te mos denohet por te shpetohet prej Tij duke e bere Ate te vdese ne kryq per te marre nje here e pergjithmone mekatet tona.

Perendia e vrau Jezusin qe te shpetoje boten.

*Romaket 3:25-26*  << Ate ka paracaktuar Perendia per te bere shlyerjen *nepermjet besimit ne gjakun e Tij* , per te treguar keshtu drejtesine e Tij per faljen e mekateve qe jane kryer me pare gjate kojhes se durimit te Perendise . Per t treguar drejtesine e Tij ne kohen e tanishme , me qellim qe Ai te jete i drejte dhe *shfajesues i atij qe ka besimin e Jezus krishtit.*>>

Gjoni 3:17-18  << Sepse Perendia nuk e dergoi Birin e Tij ne bote qe ta denoje boten , por *qe bota te shpetohet nepermjet Tij*. *Ai qe beson ne Te* nuk denohet, por *ai qe nuk beson* tashme eshte i denuar sepse nuk ka besuar ne emrin e Birit te vetemlindur te Perendise>>


Pastaj Perendia e ringjalli Jezusin.

Dhe kush beson tek AI do te shpetohet.

ROMAKET 10:9  << sepse po te rrefesh me gojen tende Zotin Jezus, dhe po te besosh ne zemren tende se Perendia e ngjalli prej se vdekurish , *do te shpetohesh.>>*

vargu 11 << sepse shkrimi thote se kushdo* qe beson* ne te nuk do te turperohet>>

vargu tjeter ,  sepse ne fakt < kushdo qe do te therrase emrin e Zotit do te shpetohet>

VAZHDON ME ARDHJEN E DYTE TE JEZUSIT ...............................

----------


## Noku Ymeri

Teme sh interesante dhe e bukur sepse pikerishte nga vrasja e Jezusit mori jete jeta jone.Une besoj dhe mendoj se Krishtin nuk e vrau as njeriu,as Hebreu,as satani,por Madje Ai nuk u vra,por thjeshte mori ate qe ne meritonim mbi jeten e tij.E gjitha ishte ne planin e tij shume shekullore qe nga fillesa e njerezimit.Ishte plan i Perendise per shpetimin e cilit do qe beson ne ate veper.
Sot sh te krishter mendojne se jan te shpetuar  nga dashuria,,por ne fakte nuk jan te shpetuar nga dashuria,,por nga drejtesia e Tij si nje nder atributet e Perendise.
Drejtesia e Tij ishte ndeshkimi i mekatit ne Birin e Tij Krishtin.
Pra une mendoj se e gjitha ishte e inskenuar nga vete Perendia dhe Jezusi nuk u Vra.Jam dakorte me Gregun ku thote qe duhet specifikuar....U VRA APO U LEJUA Jezusi te kalonte ne ato qe Kaloi.

Bekime!

----------

